# Tannin In Recipe



## fsa46 (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of the tannin taste in some wines and would like to know if I can leave it out without damaging the final results of the Skeeter Pee ?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Oct 13, 2019)

You can reduce the sharp/ long tannic flavor notes with blanc soft (Scott labs).
Tannin helps on shelf life, the other direction is drink it young.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Oct 23, 2019)

fsa46 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the tannin taste in some wines and would like to know if I can leave it out without damaging the final results of the Skeeter Pee ?



Try it and see if you like it! I never have added tannin to my SP and it rocks.


----------



## fsa46 (Oct 24, 2019)

jgmillr1 said:


> Try it and see if you like it! I never have added tannin to my SP and it rocks.



Thank You


----------

